# SoundSplinter Rp-15



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

I just ordered myself one of these (in the near future i will be doubling up).

Idealy, i would be putting it into a 5cube enclosure tuned to 20Hz or so.
Sadly I dont have the room for a such a large enclosure, so i was planning
running it in a 3.5cube tuned to 24Hz.

Im just wondering, how will this affect overall sound and performance?
Im somewhat of a noob when it comes to home audio subwoofers.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

If room is an issue have you considered a couple of those drivers in an IB configuration? No box, free's up space and significant others tend to like it as well. I'm assuming you own a home and don't rent though so this may not be possible if that is not the case.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi flood and welcome to the Shack!

In addition IB, which would be a great idea if you have access to your attic or have a basement... actually I've seen them in walls with a room behind them... or closet.

Another thought is if the square footage you are concerned with, how about a tall tube... an LLT might be a consideration with just one sub.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie and Darren 


And well, im trying to keep the system as portable as something of this weight could be lol.
Its not going to be stationary, considering im also building it to use it as a house party system.
So id like to keep weight and size minmal, without loosing a ton fo performance, i know ill have to sacrifice somewhere though.


----------

